# Who are our groomers???



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep...you got it, I am curious to know who all on here is a dog groomer...

*How did you get into it? 
*Did you have 'formal' training, or did you shadow someone, and then just wind up starting doing on your own? 
*What are your favorite breeds or styles to groom? 
*Do you groom at a shop or out of your own home?

Oh, my, lots of questions!Lol!!! I suppose I should begin by answering those questions!!

Well, I have always been around dog grooming...no joke! When I was little my mom groomed out of our house. Then later on, she groomed with another groomer in a nearby town. When she switched grooming places, I started going with her to work on weekends; this was when I was in middle school on. I bathed and dried dogs for her. When I was in high school, I still hung out at the places she worked, and helped out, and learned as the groomers worked. Then in 2000 I started grooming a bit on my own, at the place my mom was working at. Her boss took me under her wing, and taught me pretty much everything I know about alot of dog grooming! I have been grooming dogs\cats ever since, although in between there I was only part time, due to college. 

So, I geuss that brings me to where I work now; I work at a Pet Clinic in town; I am the only groomer there, currently. 

My favorite breed to groom is a bit more difficult to choose; I love handstripping, and terrier patterns. I also like sporting dog patterns, like cockers, springers, etc. However, the area I work in currently, most people simply shave their dogs off...which gets kinda boring at times!!Lol!!! I also love grooming cats...I know...I'm nuts...but hey, nasty or not, cats are quick and easy; you just gotta know how to handle 'em without gettin' bit or clawed!!!Lol!!!! Most of the cats I groom or have groomed though, are much easier than most dogs...at least in this area...


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a quote that I made up 

" If those who groom there own, are groomers , though not to many dogs but to there own , which is still a groomer " 

So, I consider myself a groomer to star because i groom him and my mom also because she bathes him and cuts his fur.


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

I consider myself one. Not the best, but pretty good, I think?

How did you get into it? 
By accident? I applied for the job in 1998 not thinking I'd actually get it. 

Did you have 'formal' training, or did you shadow someone, and then just wind up starting doing on your own? 
I started appretincing under my boss. I am still learning alot through the internet. My boss is now 84 yrs. old so I try to bring in new stuff.

What are your favorite breeds or styles to groom? 
I started liking mini schnauzers, but now I really enjoy grooming Collies & Shepherds. 

Do you groom at a shop or out of your own home?
My Boss owns a shop/boarding kennel. I think she would one day like me to run it on my own.

I don't have a Certification as a dog groomer but I really enjoy it alot.
It's can be so relaxing to me.
My boss is very considerate to when cats come in for grooming. I like cats, but also am petrified of grooming them.
I am so afraid of being attacked. I was attacked by a cat when I was 13 
yrs. old. They are the least I like grooming.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

*stands up and waves*

Qualified groomer here 


I got into it after leaving kennel work - learnt to bath prep etc and it went from there.

I would class my training as formal - I worked for the lady who taught me - I then continued to teach myself things.

I now own my own business - I actually am mobile grooming in peoples homes - works very well and there is an huge call for that round here.

Fave breeds to groom - poodles without a doubt,then anything handstrippable - specially westies.

I qualified last year - c&G exams here in the uk - and plan to take my next one (have done the level three) in the next couple of years - I would say I have a good reputation and my grooming is a high standard -will post some pics one day


----------



## OneCrazyDogOwner (May 22, 2007)

I groom My own 2 dogs.. but my mother in law is a dog groomer she has a mobile business


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm not a professional groomer, but got into grooming because I have Standard Poodles, and there aren't a lot of professionals who are willing to do them (less who know HOW to properly groom them). I have lots of friends who breed and show Standards, so I was pretty picky about how I wanted my Poodles groomed! I got tired of explaining over and over why I did NOT want them to clip above the eyes (grrrr!), and frustrated they always wanted to shave the tail base too high (I go up only 2 finger widths). 

So, I first got a cordless Whal Moser trimmer, and began doing FFT, and scissored the topknot, but had the groomer do the rest. That way the dogs looked the way I wanted them to, because I did the areas I had issue with the way she did them! Finally, I ordered an Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, and the rest is history! LOL


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I do my own dogs but I do not consider myself a groomer nor do I consider anyone who only dose their own dogs as groomers. Nor do I consider my self a farrier just b/c I do my horses feet. A groomer is a person who has the knowlage and experiance to takal any type or breed of dog and the dog comes out looking like it could go into the show ring.

Heidi


----------



## firedog (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a groomer, and I do it as a profession, but I have only about a years worth of experience, and I'm still learning, but what I've always heard, you never stop learning when it comes to grooming. I shadowed my boss who opened her own business when I was only one and I came to her in my twenties as a bather. She got me a table and a pair of clippers as quickly as she could because she saw my passion for it. Now I'm on my own and loving every minute of it. I've only been bitten twice (one cat, one dog) and I'm told that I'm very good with the animals. I aspire to run a shop like she did one day where dogs don't put on the brakes as soon as they figureout where they are. Granted, alot of dogs don't like the grooming procedures, but that doesn't mean it can't be overall enjoyable for them with just a small amount of effort


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Yep...you got it, I am curious to know who all on here is a dog groomer...
> 
> *How did you get into it?
> *Did you have 'formal' training, or did you shadow someone, and then just wind up starting doing on your own?
> ...


Hi I started basic brushing and bathing family pets as a kid growing up, as well as reading books on specific breeds. Then out of Highschool I got my first job in a grooming salon and trained under a very tallented lady who ran a salon/boarding facility. From her I also learned how to groom birds, trimming nails on hamsters and rabbits, etc. I've been learning more and more over the years. I took an Animal Health Tech course (mainly to gain knowledge of first aid care). Then 5 years ago I worked for Petsmart, where I was picked to go to one of their training salons to achieve my certification. Since then I have decided to work on my own at home, to work at my own pace, set my own $'s, and be able to stay at home with my kids. Now my daughter even takes pride in learning what mommy does. lol she 's only 3 but it is so cute to watch her enthusiasm. My absolute favorite breeds to groom are Schnauzers, Poodles,and Pommeranians. This new year I am planning on attending seminars on grooming and if possible a few dog shows to learn more.  ? 4 u Love's Sophie, you mention handstripping - that is one thing I haven't learned to do, any pointers? I've heard of people doing that on Cocker spaniels and then recently on terriers? What can you tell me about it?


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Does it count if I used to groom professionally but now only do my own? 

I did attend grooming school, then assisted several professional handlers for a year before opening my own shop. Kept at it for about 10 years until some family issues made it necessary to close up shop & kennel.

My absolute favorite breed to groom is the Poodle (particularly Minis). This would be followed, I suppose, by Cocker Spaniels and any of the coated Toys. Terriers are OK, but I always preferred hand stripping and most people won't pay for that! Another fave is the Old English Sheepdog, but only in full hair (again, something most people don't want to pay for!)

As you can tell, I was NOT the groomer to come to if you wanted a dog shaved down, LOL!


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey All! 

I'm a dog groomer and love it. I've been grooming ever since I started at the age of 15 when I worked bathing the dogs, I shadowed over some of the girls that worked there whom had been grooming for 30 or more years and had ALOT to show me and I started clipping and stripping dogs to help her and many people have said I'm really talented and have something special when it comes to grooming. When I finished Yr.12 I did a professional dog grooming/styling course and enjoyed every minute of it. Alot of the things they taught though, I already knew and there was alot they didn't teach that i picked up working in the shadow of the girls in the years previous. Three years later and I'm now hand stripping, clipping, grooming, bathing.. you name it, at two different salons and....I'm only 18!  Many people give me a worring face when I'm the groomer they face, prob thinking "oh my god my dog is going to be butchered!" but I now have many people requesting that I do their dog. I'm so happy with what I do and its very fulfilling and I never let me age fool people into thinking I'm not capable of doing a professional job on their dogs. My favorite dogs to goom are long haired Jap Spitz' or Bichon Frise's but I also enjoy a nice mutt as it allows me to be creative in grooming to make the dog look its best


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Haha...I get that 'worried look' too, because I look like I'm 18...hahahahahaha! Anyway, great to meet you!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am not a professional groomer, but I have been cutting all my dogs hair for the past 34 years. Some looked like they were supposed to and some the way I want them to look. The 2 I've got now I cut a little different so I can tell them apart easier, they are sisters, David


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I am
> *How did you get into it? I've been grooming for almost 17 yrs now, seemed a neat way to incorporate my love for "doing hair" with my love of animals
> *Did you have 'formal' training, or did you shadow someone, and then just wind up starting doing on your own? I went to school
> *What are your favorite breeds or styles to groom? I enjoy grooming poodles, but I love soft coated wheatons, I haven't done one in several yrs. I had a regular but she passed away and the owners decided to get an easier coat to maintain
> *Do you groom at a shop or out of your own home?currently I am grooming just 2/dys/wk out of a pet shop in the town south of us, but i used to work out of another shop I managed.


----------



## justagirl21 (Jan 19, 2008)

HaHa Dieselsmama... I love your dogs name, my name is Ella too 

This forum has really made me realise how many people have taken grooming into their own hands. As a groomer alot of my customers brush their dogs and not many have a go at scissoring or clip off their own dogs, but its good to see so many people looking after their dogs coats! You know grooming is a passion when your out on your day off and you see a dog on the street and think "boy, I'd like to strip him out!" or "that Westie is all grown out, if i just scissored this... and cut that..." lol its taken me over! 

Anyway its good to meet you all


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm surprised by the groomers that like "hand stripping". This is something done on schnauzers and I'm curious as to how it is done. Brandy has always been clippered. Since neither dog will be shown, I'll stick with clippering, but I found out with that, they get "lighter" than their traditional salt and pepper. Brandy has grayed as she has gotten older. Tally is dark on back and upper legs, but I know she'll lighten up too.

Interesting thread! I'm getting ready to get into "grooming" my 2 mini schnauzers since having 2 now, will be somewhat cost prohibitive to have them done all of the time. I'll probably do them on and off between me "trying" to groom.

Karen


----------



## kobedog (Feb 21, 2008)

_*How did you get into it?
*Did you have 'formal' training, or did you shadow someone, and then just wind up starting doing on your own?
*What are your favorite breeds or styles to groom?
*Do you groom at a shop or out of your own home?_

i had formal training at a chain pet store. i'm very happy with the training i recieved, they really stress safety and my training lasted about 3 1/2 months.
i'm really starting to like schnauzer cuts but standard poodles are proabably my favorite to work on because most are so patient and will stand the whole time you're working on them.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

HI I have been a groomer since i was 18 I learned how to handle equpiment from a lady and I took off from there ....I groomed for about 20 yrs and went into veterinary clinic and realized I had a knack for handling dogs for the Dr's and so I am now a veterinary assistant and have been for past 8 yrs ...but never lost that passion for grooming ..I opened up my own "shop" in a duplex we owned and rented out ...I turend one side into my shop for small breeds only ...I work in it 2 days a week along with my full time job at the clinic ...I have enough clients to keep me quite busy in my shop ...some Clients I have know so long I am on their 3rd dog 
I love to groom ...but it really is a passion ...I may not be the best but I am attached to my grooming dogs as well as their woners ..i am at the point where i can pick and choose who i want to groom .
Best part about it is the extra spending money in my pocket after doin 6 or 7 dogs on a saturday <<<<<<big grin>>>>>>>>


----------

